
From Berlin to Silicon Valley (Job search) - Burkay
Hello,<p>I am studying &quot;Computer Engineering - Embedded Systems&quot; in Berlin and I am writing my Bachelor thesis. After I obtained the Bachelor of Engineering, I want to work in Silicon Valley from Summer 2018 to Summer 2019. I applied several times at more than 15 companies but I didn&#x27;t get a Reply. So I thought that I could ask for help on HN.<p>Why am I looking for a Job in Silicon Valley ?
The reason is, this experience would be a great Point in my resume and of course in my life.<p>I would be happy, if someone could help me to find a Job.<p>Experiences: C++,Java,Python,Web(HTML,CSS,PHP or JS), Arduino, OpenCV, QT<p>I have an account on LinkedIn.com -&gt; Account : Burkay Dede
Email: burkay28@hotmail.de<p>BTW: Sorry for my bad English.<p>Thank you.
======
JSeymourATL
> I have an account on LinkedIn.com

Suggest networking with German expatriates already working in the SFO Tech
space. They will better understand your situation, offer advice, and know of
inside job opportunities.

You can find these people doing an advanced search via Linkedin. Viel Glück!

------
detaro
Don't do it afterwards, do it while you are a student. Nobody is going to try
to get a normal work visa for you for one year. Internships are vastly easier
(but might be shorter than a year)

------
brudgers
If you really want to work in the US as an engineer, then earning a Master's
degree from a US university is among the direct paths to obtaining the right
to work. Although foreign nationals are generally prohibited from working on a
student visa, after graduation there are reasonable provisions under which
they can legally work in their field of study.

Good luck.

~~~
senatorobama
How does one afford a 100k/yr degree?!

